# Tallarn:Executioner



## Emperor0 (May 23, 2011)

Found this on a website looks nice:

Tallarn Executioner by John French.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EW23 ... 303208.jpg


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

The battle of one million tanks? But as far as I know it will be a limitied edition book.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

That art work is epic.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Strangly enough it has a september release, but their earlier plan was for October release. Seems they doesn't want to mix this stuff with Abnett's Unremembered empire which people will get earlier as ebooks or at BL Weekender, and wanted something for solid release at the Games Day UK.
Anyway - hope they become sane and forget the idea to do this as a limited edition. Thingers crossed.
I will definitely buy this - especially after John French has done an awesome job for fleet engagements in the Crimson Fist. So i will believe in him - that he will do the same for the Tanks k:


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Strangly enough it has a september release, but their earlier plan was for October release. Seems they doesn't want to mix this stuff with Abnett's Unremembered empire which people will get earlier as ebooks or at BL Weekender, and wanted something for solid release at the Games Day UK.
> Anyway - hope they become sane and forget the idea to do this as a limited edition. Thingers crossed.
> I will definitely buy this - especially after John French has done an awesome job for fleet engagements in the Crimson Fist. So i will believe in him - that he will do the same for the Tanks k:


I think this will be a limited edition like Soulforge.
They did the same think last year with Brotherhood of the Storm,they put it on sale the Friday before UK Gamesday.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah but remember Promethean sun was limited ed and now you can get it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, you had to wait over two years though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This is going to be epic! Also love that cover, particularly the on-fire marines. :grin:


LotN


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

they just released a limited edition book. i don't think they'd do another one so soon


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kujwa said:


> they just released a limited edition book. i don't think they'd do another one so soon


You think they would hold off from milking the army of fanboys just because they did so recently?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yeah, you had to wait over two years though.


I can wait


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"This... Is... A... SPAARRRRTTAAANNNNNN"

Fuck.

Yes.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Tallarn was just confirmed as an LE novella in the Black Library email brief, available to order from 27.09.13 to 4.10.13


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Brother Lucian said:


> Tallarn was just confirmed as an LE novella in the Black Library email brief, available to order from 27.09.13 to 4.10.13


We haven't even received _Scorched Earth_ yet and they have already announced another one... My bank account wishes they would go back to 1 or 2 LE novella's a year


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> We haven't even received _Scorched Earth_ yet and they have already announced another one... My bank account wishes they would go back to 1 or 2 LE novella's a year


Agreed. I'm not keen on parting with 2x $70 payments for 2 LE novellas with nothing to show for it. I did get the email about _Scorched Earth_ the other day saying it was being bound but. Can't be too far away.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Agreed. I'm not keen on parting with 2x $70 payments for 2 LE novellas with nothing to show for it. I did get the email about _Scorched Earth_ the other day saying it was being bound but. Can't be too far away.


The estimated delivery date is the 9th. So 6 days from now or so.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The estimated delivery date is the 9th. So 6 days from now or so.
> 
> 
> LotN


Check the country flag mate 
+14 days delivery for me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I f**king hate these LE-crap! This is why I didn't bother with _Scorched Earth_ and is considering not buying this though it sounds awesome. Mostly because this is only part 1 out of 3 LE-novellas about Tallarn.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> This is why I didn't bother with _Scorched Earth_.


I didn't bother with that one because of it's author. :wink:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I get to wait 2 years or so before I can read it


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The estimated delivery date is the 9th. So 6 days from now or so.
> 
> 
> LotN


Check that, got an email today saying it was dispatched. Add on delivery and yes, I will be buying another LE before ive received the last one!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I didn't bother with that one because of it's author. :wink:


The strange thing is I've only heard positive things about _Vulcan Lives_.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Huh? I've yet to hear anything positive about it.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Apfeljunge said:


> uh? I've yet to hear anything positive about it.


About Scoarched Earth and Vulcan Lives - you want to hear something positive?
Then sorry mate, do not read them


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Anakwanar said:


> About Scoarched Earth and Vulcan Lives - you want to here something positive?
> Then sorry mate, do not read them


I'm glad I skipped them then!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> The strange thing is I've only heard positive things about _Vulcan Lives_.


Wut?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Wut?


Not here then obviously!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

forkmaster said:


> The strange thing is I've only heard positive things about _Vulcan Lives_.


The only positive about vulkan lives is that the UN recognize it as a more humane form of torture than listening to a CD of Justin biebers greatest hits


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Cant say im terribly excited about this book, a mere novella to handle the epic tallarn battle? Think im passing this one up, been too many LEs of late anyhow.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh no, from what I've read, it's going to be over three novellas. So essentially you're going to be forking out £90 for the full battle of Tallarn, and it still won't be as large as a single full novel. I can hear my bank account and part of my mind screaming at me.


----------



## kujwa (Dec 19, 2012)

i'm really interested in reading this story but that $50 price tag is really holding me back. especially now that i hear it's a 3-parter. i'll wait til they do a heresy omnibus or something.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh no, from what I've read, it's going to be over three novellas. So essentially you're going to be forking out £90 for the full battle of Tallarn, and it still won't be as large as a single full novel. I can hear my bank account and part of my mind screaming at me.


Thats definitely a pass then, it can wait till its released in a cheaper version in 2 years then.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

With the sub-title "_The battle begins!_" its quite obvious. I hate how they are milking out things like this. This should have been a full-fledged novel, not a sliced 3-novella milking-process. I ordered only because I like John French's previous work. I'm far from certain if I will order the other 2 when they actually come. It's only 2 years and I can live with only one signed book.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh no, from what I've read, it's going to be over three novellas. So essentially you're going to be forking out £90 for the full battle of Tallarn, and it still won't be as large as a single full novel. I can hear my bank account and part of my mind screaming at me.


That's something else I won't be purchasing. Never mind eh, BL? :laugh:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, I won't be bothering.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> With the sub-title "_The battle begins!_" its quite obvious. I hate how they are milking out things like this. This should have been a full-fledged novel, not a sliced 3-novella milking-process. I ordered only because I like John French's previous work. I'm far from certain if I will order the other 2 when they actually come. It's only 2 years and I can live with only one signed book.


I don't know too terribly much about the Heresy in its entirety, but I had thought that Tallarn was a pretty big event? I would imagine they have at least a novel on it, along with the 3 novellas covering other stuff/stuff from different perspectives.
I mean, Isstvan V has been in how many books now?
That may be a really bad example as The Dropsite Massacre is a pretty big event in the HH and IDK how its scale in importance compares to Tallarn. I would still think we have at least one full length novel for Tallarn, as I refuse to believe that part of the story can be told in *roughly* 375 pages.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I wouldn't put Tallarn in the same league as Isstvan V. Sure, they've both existed in background material for a number of years, but I wouldn't group them together.

Looking at it from the perspective of 2013, the Battle of Tallarn is merely an already defined example of the huge battling taking place in the galaxy between the Dropsite Massacre and Terra.

Honestly, I think these novellas are a great opportunity for the Imperial Army to shine.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And so I've only just remembered that I never got round to ordering this. And I don't really care all that much either now that I've missed it.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

bobss said:


> I wouldn't put Tallarn in the same league as Isstvan V. Sure, they've both existed in background material for a number of years, but I wouldn't group them together.
> 
> Looking at it from the perspective of 2013, the Battle of Tallarn is merely an already defined example of the huge battling taking place in the galaxy between the Dropsite Massacre and Terra.
> 
> Honestly, I think these novellas are a great opportunity for the Imperial Army to shine.


I didn't think it was AS big as Isstvan V, but I was just using it as an example of them having Isstvan V in a BUNCH of novels, so I think it is still possible for some other novel to have some of Tallarn in it, if Tallarn doesn't get a full length novel 
Again, I am really just guessing/hoping/praying to Slaanesh.


----------

